# Seattle area frog vet



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Looking for frog vet in Washington state. Prefer Olympia area however looking for someone who would recommend even if out of area.
Has anyone have experience with Bird and Exotic vet in Bothell?


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know about the Bothell one, but the Seattle Bird & Exotic Vet on Aurora is good. Don't just count out your local regular vet without inquiring first, though.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Whats going on with your frogs? I know that there is a veterinarian in the midwest who will answer questions and help fill medications by calling in to a local veterinarian for you. I forget his name off of the top of my head, but he was a pretty big frogger in the past and is on dendroboard. 

-Andrew


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you for the information. I have been calling local vets with no one taking amphibs. I did find a name on the board of a midwest vet and did shoot him an email, but I haven't heard back.
I was able to find one in Tacoma, who is board certified for reptiles and amphibians so we are going to see him tomorrow.
Thank you for the feedback for the vet on Aurora.
One of my terribilis had what I thought was an enlarged tongue, as it was hanging out of it's mouth. (However, after some help on here, it might have been it's stomach.) It also had blood on it's face and back. I rinsed with dH20 and have been keeping an eye on it, however it is acting abnormal. Hiding quite a bit and not eating. This frog it typically VERY bold hanging out up front and jumping around the viv all day, so now that it is hiding and in the back has had me very concerned.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Good call on seeing a veterinarian. Awesome to see people go to such extensive lengths to help their frogs out. In 2 years when I am a veterinarian I plan on seeing frogs, but definitely will need to self educate myself a good amount since amphibians and reptiles aren't taught extensively about. Best of luck, just know you're doing the best you can for the frog and it's lucky to have you as an owner.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks so much. Fingers crossed for some good news tomorrow.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

alogan said:


> Whats going on with your frogs? I know that there is a veterinarian in the midwest who will answer questions and help fill medications by calling in to a local veterinarian for you. I forget his name off of the top of my head, but he was a pretty big frogger in the past and is on dendroboard.
> 
> -Andrew


Are you talking about Dr. Frye?


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

I was talking about Dr. Frye


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Dr. Jones is a wonderful vet, they should be able to take care of you.


----------

